# wget: unable to resolve host address

## gu5

My Issue:

If i: 

wget http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo/releases/amd64/current-iso/install-amd64-minimal-20090813.iso

i get:

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.pacific.net.au'

ping mirror.pacific.net.au

PING mirror.pacific.net.au (61.8.0.17) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from madheifer.pacific.net.au (61.8.0.17): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=52.2 ms

64 bytes from madheifer.pacific.net.au (61.8.0.17): icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=50.5 ms

/etc/resolve.conf:

search home.gateway

nameserver 192.168.0.1

I'm thinking it is an issue with wget... as i can scp to and from a dns named server, so....

----------

## TJNII

The problem is that you are using your router as your only nameserver.  I had this (exact) same problem a few years ago with an actiontek modem.  Call your ISP and get the IPs of their nameservers, their tech support will probably have them memorized.  If that fails, try some other nameservers.

I have

```

nameserver 192.168.0.1

nameserver 207.189.200.5

nameserver 207.189.223.6

nameserver 209.234.64.193

nameserver 209.234.64.192

nameserver 129.186.142.200

nameserver 129.186.140.200

nameserver 129.186.1.200

```

in my resolv.conf.  I don't remember how many ISPs this covers, I've always just added to it.

----------

## gu5

i added the below addresses into my resolv.conf + the IPs of my ISP's nameservers, but still nothing. 

I'm able to resolve names in links eg. links www.google.com will work.

```
search home.gateway

nameserver 192.168.0.1

nameserver 192.231.203.132

nameserver 192.231.203.3

nameserver 207.189.200.5

nameserver 207.189.223.6

nameserver 209.234.64.193

nameserver 209.234.64.192

nameserver 129.186.142.200

nameserver 129.186.140.200

nameserver 129.186.1.200 
```

Is there any config files for wget? also i have emerged the older version of wget net-misc/wget-1.10.2 but the problem started with version net-misc/wget-1.11.1

was thinking it was my modem/router but for most things to work seems unlikely

----------

## TJNII

Try removing search home.gateway and nameserver 192.168.0.1 and try again.

If you really want to poke at wget see the man page.  However, I don't think it is a wget issue.  I had this exact same problem a couple years ago and I don't remember it being a wget issue.  If memory serves, it went away when I moved which is why I suspect a DNS/modem issue.  However, time has worked its magic and my memory is now a bit fuzzy.  :Smile: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

Try installing bind on your system and setting it up as a caching nameserver (should be set up correctly ootb). Then, make sure your resolv.conf's nameserver line reads 127.0.0.1. This is one option.

----------

## cwall64

I am having the same issue, it is related to nss-mdns.  As the previous poster mentioned ping and lynx work fine, but for some reason wget is trying to use avahi and nss-mdns.  I hard coded "distfiles.gentoo.org" into the /etc/hosts file until i can rebuild avahi and nss-mdns (plus downloading the files on a remote machine and copying over...).

----------

